# Ginger lime agave wine



## crwagner89 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys I just racked my ginger lime wine into the secondary and am really happy with how it turned out. I did a lime wine a few months ago that turned out really good, so I decided to experiment with it a bit. I wanted the primary flavor to be ginger, with lime being the secondary flavor. I used agave nectar in place of sugar just to add something unique to it. I was warned that fermenting agave will give a slight tequila taste but that's not really a bad thing to me. I've always been a big fan of spicy ginger beers, so I'm thinking that when this is ready I'm going to sweeten and force carbonate it. I think it will make a really nice summer drink or something to drink with sushi. This was my first fermentation with agave, and it went along really smoothly. Here's a picture after putting it in the secondary.




If there's any interest in the recipe let me know. Cheers!


----------



## AkTom (Dec 26, 2016)

Just for giggles, I'd like to see the recipe. 
Thanks


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is a good place for these sorts of 1 gallon wines:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55413


----------



## crwagner89 (Dec 28, 2016)

AkTom said:


> Just for giggles, I'd like to see the recipe.
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay. The recipe is:

Ginger lime agave (makes 1 gallon)

Juice of 8 limes and zest of 3-4 of them
8-10 oz shredded ginger
48 oz agave nectar
1/4 tsp tannin
Red Starr pasteur blanc yeast
Goferm and Fermaid O at recommended dosages
Pectic Enzyme
Campden Tablet

First I mixed all the lime juice, zest, and water in the primary. Then I took about 6 oz. of shredded ginger and boiled it in 4 cups of water to make a strong ginger tea. My idea was to add this to the must until it tasted gingery enough. I ended up dumping all of it in and wanting more, so I took the boiled ginger and added roughly 3 oz of fresh ginger and added it to the must in a mesh bag. I left it in for about 24 hours and then took it out before I pitched my yeast. Campden tablet, tannin, agave nectar, pectic enzyme, and nutrient were all added after the ginger.


----------



## crwagner89 (Dec 28, 2016)

Stressbaby said:


> Here is a good place for these sorts of 1 gallon wines:
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55413



Thanks! I'm new to this forum so I wasn't aware of that thread. Looks like some pretty interesting recipes.


----------



## AkTom (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 29, 2016)

crwagner89 said:


> Thanks! I'm new to this forum so I wasn't aware of that thread. Looks like some pretty interesting recipes.



Spring Grove, damn your a hop and a skip away from me! You don't happen to know Jeff from ThunderRidge Vineyards do you? I get some fall grapes from there and I definitely recommend his grapes and advice.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## crwagner89 (Dec 31, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Spring Grove, damn your a hop and a skip away from me! You don't happen to know Jeff from ThunderRidge Vineyards do you? I get some fall grapes from there and I definitely recommend his grapes and advice.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



Hey Craig, small world! I actually just moved back to Spring Grove a few months ago. I was living out towards Lancaster for a few years but I'm originally from Spring Grove. It's funny that you mention Thunder Ridge someone else was just telling me the same exact thing. I actually live just a few minutes from them but I haven't checked it out yet. I just got into winemaking this year but I'll definitely give them a visit. When are the grapes in season?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 31, 2016)

Usually early September through mid-October. He has 2000+ vines and grows quite a few varieties. He doesn't offer all of them for sale every year, but I've made a Chardonel, Dornfelder and Cab Franc from his grapes so far. If you ever stop in mention that you are a home wine maker as he has his degree and has been teaching courses I think through HACC. He loves helping us little guys out and really has a wealth of knowledge to share. He'll even help you plan and plant vines if you are so inclined. He's an incredibly nice person.


----------

